# disbudding and scent gland removal



## hermityfarmer-women (Mar 9, 2011)

So I am still trying to decide what to get for baby goats and I was thinking that I would get a couple males, but then I read that you have to not only disbud but remove the scent glands too if you want a non stinky wether.  What ages does this need to happen?  And can I do it, or do I need a vet to do it?  TIA


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Mar 9, 2011)

I did not know of this scent gland??? I thought you neutered them and they wouldn't have buck habits, like peeing on their faces and stinking . I'll be following this one, I'm a newbie with anxiety and adh oooo shiny        Good luck with  your goats can't wait to see pics, their mama's are purty .


----------



## elevan (Mar 9, 2011)

Castration will eliminate the bucky habits that can be stinky and yucky.  The scent gland also causes some smell.  Leaving it doesn't always mean a stinky wether...a lot depends on the individual animal.  I don't disbud, so I cannot help with this topic of burning the gland.


----------



## hermityfarmer-women (Mar 9, 2011)

I have read conflicting details on whether the glands are really necessary to remove or not.  And I am still on the fence about disbudding.  I worry about my kids and their safety around them if they aren't disbudded.  But maybe I don't need to be.  I heard you can put tennis balls on the ends to make them less deadly, lol.  I hate to do unnecessary things.  Sticking with does would eliminate the castration issues, lol.  Then I would just need to decide on the disbudding.


----------



## mossyStone (Mar 9, 2011)

I have never done more than having them disbuded, i have a 7 1/2 yr old wether, he does not stink nor does any bucky things 

Now Mr Stinky on the other side of the property has a nice little stinky pot going..but i love him dearly


----------



## elevan (Mar 9, 2011)

I don't disbud...I have 2 human boys age 4 and 6...

I raise pygmy and nigerian dwarf with crosses...all small goats.  When their horns are first growing and sharp (usually about 4 months) I will file the point to a rounded tip (still has the potential for damage)...I find those Pedi-paws dog tools to be quite useful for this.  Some of my older goats are hornless because I bought them that way...the mix of horns and not within the herd doesn't cause a problem.

Next I teach my boys to be respectful of the goats and especially respectful of the goats horns.  I am also careful about when I allow my boys access to the goats...not around the bucks during rut...not in the pen during feeding...

Accidents can and do happen with horns...usually it's my DH who gets the wrong end of the deal (he's a city boy who doesn't always take me seriously when I say you have to be careful doing...(fill in the blank).

I would be cautious of leaving horns on larger goats though...that's just me...

I also don't think my boys are stinky...the only person that has ever thought they are is my 6 year old son...but he doesn't especially like the barn anyway  

You'll continue to find conflicting views and have to figure out what you want for your farm and herd and just do it.

Good luck!


----------



## chandasue (Mar 9, 2011)

I think it's often a personal choice. I don't want horned goats with young'ens around and I have registered goats so if my son decides to show them later it won't be an issue. Some people have no problems with the horns and say they help give them something to handle them by. As far as scent glands go I think the general consensus is that it doesn't really help much in bucks. I haven't ever seen a smelly wether so I wonder if it has to do with hormones as to how developed those scent glands get (intact bucks stink more because of urinating on themselves than the scent glands.) I wouldn't worry about those scent glands personally.


----------



## helmstead (Mar 9, 2011)

I think the scent gland is not really an issue.  I've never intentionally burnt that far back (they're behind the horns) and...and I've never heard any complaints of stinky wethers - not even on the wethers I've sold with their horns.  I think the main odor you want to avoid with wethers is the pee  which wethering takes care of.


----------



## hermityfarmer-women (Mar 9, 2011)

Ok thats sounds right, lol.  But I have only been around does before and one smelly Billy, lol.  Just wasn't sure on the wethers.  My kids are 9,7 and 4 and we will definitely teach them to respect the goats, just like the cows and horses we already have.  I am still torn on the disbudding though, lol, but its really a personal choice and I am trying to make sure I am well educated before making the decision.


----------

